# iPhone budget - cheapo iPhone for emergency markets?



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2013)

This has been burning on the rumour mill for some time and now some site claims to have actual parts, enough to make the following video:





> Over the past several weeks, a number of leaks about Apple's rumored lower-cost plastic iPhone have surfaced, including design drawings from a case maker and photos ofalleged rear shells in a number of bright colors. Based on these leaks, earlier this week we released our own high-resolution renderings showing what the device might look like in its entirety.
> 
> _Techdy_ now reports that it has gotten its hands on what it believes to be legitimate front and rear parts for this lower-cost plastic iPhone, offering the first good look at how the device will appear fully assembled.


 











Those who think Apple won't go there should remember they sold the white plastic MacBook for many years before discontinuing to make way for the MacBook Air. They also do a Mac Mini, iPad Mini and have always had some form of iPod mini...




Worthy of it's own thread, well as much as any phone maker releases a mini version or cheaper version of their flagship.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 7, 2013)

I think it is just a spoof, iPhone just having a dig at Samsung and their plastic backed phones. I don't buy the "metal good plastic bad" Orwellian propaganda.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 7, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think it is just a spoof, iPhone just having a dig at Samsung and their plastic backed phones. I don't buy the "metal good plastic bad" Orwellian propaganda.


 
  aye  ^^*This*^^


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 7, 2013)

A recent store managers meeting were told this autumn will see 'an army' of releases.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 7, 2013)

from what ive heard its for 3rd world countries only


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think it is just a spoof, iPhone just having a dig at Samsung and their plastic backed phones. I don't buy the "metal good plastic bad" Orwellian propaganda.



Hmmm I doubt it's some odd viral marketing against Samsung. Can't see Apple not entering into the budget market...


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2013)

What's an "emergency market"?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 7, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hmmm I doubt it's some odd viral marketing against Samsung. Can't see Apple not entering into the budget market...


They never entered the budget market with any of their computers. No they are a high end high profit company, unless under their new regime they have changed their whole ethos.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They never entered the budget market with any of their computers. No they are a high end high profit company, unless under their new regime they have changed their whole ethos.


They've certainly already backtracked on a few Jobs's principles.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> They never entered the budget market with any of their computers. No they are a high end high profit company, unless under their new regime they have changed their whole ethos.



The shuffle is budget, the white MacBook was their budget computer offering. The iPad mini is about as budget as you can get and still be usable in the longer term. They've always offered a cheapy version of their products no matter who runs theme


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2013)

Where are these "budget" MacBooks? And what is an  "emergency market"?


----------



## silverfish (Jul 7, 2013)

Wah shield engaged

Emergent market


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 7, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Wah shield engaged
> 
> Emergent market



Never known an auto correct snafu to get a mod (who has the power to change a title) SO excited!


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 7, 2013)

I liked the idea of them doing a special 999 phone


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Mojofilter (Jul 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> The shuffle is budget, the white MacBook was their budget computer offering. The iPad mini is about as budget as you can get and still be usable in the longer term. They've always offered a cheapy version of their products no matter who runs theme



I'm not sure the iPad Mini is strictly a budget version, sure it's cheaper than a full sized one but it's hardly cheap.

More to the point, everyone I know that's got one (including me) picked it because the 8" screen seems to hit a sweet spot.
Big enough screen to not feel like its not making any compromises, while small enough to be extremely portable.

I certainly wouldn't swap it for a full sized one, even if it didn't cost any extra.


----------



## Voley (Jul 8, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


>


Best smiley ever.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> I liked the idea of them doing a special 999 phone



You what?!


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 8, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You what?!


An iPhone for the 'emergency market'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 8, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> An iPhone for the 'emergency market'



Hehe yeah one of the more amusing auto-corrects!

Sent from my iPhone


----------

